# Removing Power Steering?



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

how do i take my powersteering out? i dont see any belts that DO NOT have powersteering. 

-thanks


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

if you had the GA16 it wouldnt be a problem, cuz my sentra has no PS from the factory


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i havn't done it, but i was thinking about it. i think you need to simply replace the power steering pump with a belt tensioner (i dont know about the other components). the cars that dont have power steering just have a belt tensioner, so finding one shouldn't be difficult. 

but im not sure if there ever were SR20 cars that produced without power steering, so finding a belt tensioner could be difficult. but go to a parts store/dealer and ask for an sr20 belt tensioner.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

are belt tensionor's universal?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dumb question (and still on topic) but what are the advantages? and is steering harder? im guessing turning the wheel without PS while the car is not moving would be a pain in the ass (for parking and low speed parking lot driving/neighbor hood driving.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i would guess that the main benefit would be the weight loss. also its harder to steer when not in motion. Try parallel parking a car without p/s.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Don't forget a very very slight increase in Hp, since removing the PS pump from the system frees up a few crank Hp.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

91sentra said:


> i would guess that the main benefit would be the weight loss. also its harder to steer when not in motion. Try parallel parking a car without p/s.


its not so much the weight as it is the paricidic lose from the belt drive and what not, but thats what i figured, i was looking at an SE-R without P/S but it will be a daily driver and i will need it.

but if i can work the price down i could just install it myself.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> its not so much the weight as it is the paricidic loose from the belt drive and what not, but thats what i figured, i was looking at an SE-R without P/S but it will be a daily driver and i will need it.
> 
> but if i can work the price down i could just install it myself.


but you gotta remember that the AC works on a clutch so there is almost no power loss while it is not engaged. The ac weighs around 60-65 lbs with everything.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this is power steering, not AC :thumbup:


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i can see two reasons to replace it

a. you want every bit of free hp you can get
b. the power steering broke and you dont want to replace it


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> this is power steering, not AC :thumbup:


haha, i dont know exactly what i was thinking there??? :loser:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Tavel said:


> i can see two reasons to replace it
> 
> a. you want every bit of free hp you can get
> b. the power steering broke and you dont want to replace it




(B.) thats my reason. i cant drive it till get it repaird or out and i wouldnt mind haveing it out. and i been havning problems with p/s for the last few months. just another thing to not worry about if i get it off. anyone know where i can get ahold of the RTR Power Steering Eliminator kit ? i need it ASAP. opening of a major track event aproaching april 6th' .
-i kno its a good thing to have , but has nobody ever removed there's b'4?
-thanks.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

oh people take the PS out all the time, usually the people who race.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

well, how and what do they have to do to take it out. dont u need a idle pulley in its place??.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

StevenLK said:


> well, how and what do they have to do to take it out. dont u need a idle pulley in its place??.


if u want to take your power steering out do the following:
1)take out the power steering pump
2)drain all the liquid from the steering
3)replace your belt with a smaller one

its so easy :thumbup:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

tolis said:


> 3)replace your belt with a smaller one


What belt would that be? and where would i get it?

when that belt broken once cause i had sumthing rubbing on it. i went to autozone and i remember they saying like do i want a belt with out a/c or with. and then i asked if they had one with out p/s and they sed no...
-so are u just saying that cause its just what you thought or did people actually do that. cause i thought of that but i people sed u have to hav at least a dummy/idle pulley so there isnt premature play on the water pump.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

you can take the belt of a model that doesn't have power steering
or take your belt and go to your local nissan store and find a smaller
i don't remember the part number sorry


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

String theory - take a string and wrap it around the pulleys that the belt will be engaging. Measure that string length. Tell autozone you need a belt that long in inches or mm. Or does it work a little differently?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

tolis said:


> if u want to take your power steering out do the following:
> 1)take out the power steering pump
> 2)drain all the liquid from the steering
> 3)replace your belt with a smaller one
> ...


WTF are you spewing dude! you CAN'T replace the belt with a smaller one, how would you adjust the tension??? have you even looked at it? the PS pump *IS* the belt tensioner. you can't just remove it, you have to replace it with a stock idle pulley/tensioner. with no tensioner you can't even get a belt onto the pullys...and if you could, it would be far too loose to even work. 


*
StevenLK*: you are correct, you must replace the PS pump with an idle pully/tensioner.(see above yelling at guy). once you replace the PS pump with an idler/tensioner, you can go ahead and use the same belt...this is why autozone doesn't have one for w/o powersteering, its the same length. :thumbup: 

like i said, i'm fairly certain you can obtain a stock tensioner. go to autozone and ask for a replacement belt tensioner assembly (yours broke...lol, corny joke)...if they dont have one, try a $tealership. at the worst you could fabricate your own using the PS pump as a stencil. but look around a bit, and dont listen to that guy, he hasn't even looked at the assembly. you have to replace the PS pump with a tensioner :cheers:


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

Tavel said:


> WTF are you spewing dude! you CAN'T replace the belt with a smaller one, how would you adjust the tension??? have you even looked at it? the PS pump *IS* the belt tensioner. you can't just remove it, you have to replace it with a stock idle pulley/tensioner. with no tensioner you can't even get a belt onto the pullys...and if you could, it would be far too loose to even work.
> 
> 
> tavel i have done this before twice
> ...


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

gear ratio inthe stearing box should be different, whats the lock to lock of a p/s sentra vs a non p/s sentra and why not just leave the pump not hooked up as a dead weight free spinning pully, as long as there isnt pressure than it isnt doing work isnt pumping or pressurizing lines


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

tolis said:


> Tavel said:
> 
> 
> > WTF are you spewing dude! you CAN'T replace the belt with a smaller one, how would you adjust the tension??? have you even looked at it? the PS pump *IS* the belt tensioner. you can't just remove it, you have to replace it with a stock idle pulley/tensioner. with no tensioner you can't even get a belt onto the pullys...and if you could, it would be far too loose to even work.
> ...


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

Tavel said:


> tolis said:
> 
> 
> > you wont have the right tension just by getting one that is the exact length of the run because tension is just that, tension. in order for a belt to be properly applied it needs to be stretched slightly, too about 1.5-2cm longer. if you can find a way to put a belt thats 2cm too short around imobile pullys, ill give you 10 bucks.
> ...


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

Slacky said:


> gear ratio inthe stearing box should be different, whats the lock to lock of a p/s sentra vs a non p/s sentra and why not just leave the pump not hooked up as a dead weight free spinning pully, as long as there isnt pressure than it isnt doing work isnt pumping or pressurizing lines



slacky the gear ratio of the steering box of p/s its shorter
you can leave the pump on the car to use it as a tensioner only if
u open it and take out the pump unit and leave inside only the bar that hold
the pulley
if you don't do that the pump will be damaged (cause of lack of oil)and it will 
become very noisy


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

tolis said:


> Tavel said:
> 
> 
> > as for my skills i was a master engineer in nissan for 7 years
> ...


----------

